# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger?

## Liefje16

Hallo allemaal

Ik ben nu drie maanden aan de pil, en dit gaat goed!
Heb nu wat dingen gedaan met m'n vriendje. Vingeren, pijpen, trekken, droogneuken je kent het wel.
Maar nu ben ik zo verschrikkelijk bang om zwanger te zijn. Zelf heb ik geen voorvocht ontdekt, en m'n vriendje zegt dat ik me geen zorgen moet maken. En hij komt nooit klaar in de buurt klaar van mijn vagina. Maar ik ben bang dat hij of ik iets aangeraakt hebben en dat bij me naar binnen gebracht hebben, of dat tijdens het droogneuken iets doorlekte. Eergisteren laatste pil genomen, maandag moet ik ongesteld worden. Maar heb gisteren nog wel iets gedaan met mijn vriendje, in de stopweek ben je gewoon veilig toch?
Kan iemand mij helpen? Ik heb zoveel stress. Ik ben misselijk en duizelig en heb buikpijn.

Kus xxx

----------

